# Do i need to form the pellicle?



## mattyoc20 (Dec 22, 2013)

My bacon has been in the fridge uncovered since fridayy night.  I was hoping that the pellicle would form by now, but it hasnt.  I was planning on smoking today but dont no if i should with out the pelicle forming.  How much longer will it take do you guys think.  I was hoping to let it rest a couple days and eat christmas  Doenst look that is going to happen,  THanks for the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2013)

You need some air flow over the bacon to get the pellicle to form. I bet if you pull it out and put it in front of a fan for a hour it'll start forming.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 22, 2013)

will it be alright sitting out at room temp?  I do nnot have a big enoguh fridge put in a fan.  and it is unseaonably warm today.  About 70 degrees?  Thanks for the quick response


----------



## backsmokin (Dec 26, 2013)

That's what the cure is for. Cover with paper towels lightly (Golden Retriever fur is an issue in my home) to prevent surface contamination


----------



## driedstick (Dec 27, 2013)

Well did it form and turn out for you??


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess it did I'm not really sure what it is supposed to look or feel like but I smoked it for 22 hours and it was awesome


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2013)

mattyoc20 said:


> I guess it did I'm not really sure what it is supposed to look or feel like but I smoked it for 22 hours and it was awesome



Excellent that you liked the bacon.....  The pellicle should be "dry" to the touch...  kind of have a shiny surface...   It's made up of the water soluble proteins that have dried on the surface of the meat... or something like that...

Dave


----------



## delfuegosr (Jan 2, 2014)

Just my opinion, but I have made BB bacon with and without a pellicle, and the pieces with the pellicle smoked much better and tasted better than without. Supposed to help retain more smokey flavor, I have read... I must concur.


----------

